# Early Rider Belter



## Frickel-Jordan (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
da die Islabikes zur Zeit nicht lieferbar sind, ich dem Kleinen zum Geburtstag aber ein neues Rad aufbauen wollte, habe ich mich für das Early Rider Belter entschieden. 
Die Bilder auf der Homepage hatten mich schon länger begeistert. Nur die Tatsache, dass die vordere Bremse fehlt, ließ mich vor der Bestellung etwas zögern.
Bis zum Geburtstag hatte ich bei der Bestellung noch drei Wochen Zeit. So entschloß ich mich, wieder mal etwas zu basteln 
So sieht das Ergebnis aus:
 mit Scheibenbremse, Ständer und Klingel wiegt es nun 6,6kg 













In meinem Album gibt es noch mehr Bilder zu sehen...


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee, aber meinst, das hält dauerhaft? Sieht etwas provisorisch aus.

Wie passt die Übersetzung? Anpassen ist bei dem Rad ja durchaus schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (12. Juni 2013)

Optisch gefällt mir diese Bremssattel-Befestigungs-Bastellösung überhaupt nicht.
Und ob das auf Dauer hält...

mMn wäre eine 16 Zoll Gabel mit Cantisockel + Mini V-Brake und kindergerechte Bremshebel die optische schönere, günstigere und funktionalere Lösung gewesen.


----------



## BOOZE (12. Juni 2013)

Ist doch ok, was soll da schon passieren, ich finde sowieso das viele Teile an Kinderbikes viel zu überdimensioniert sind.

Auch wenn es den Anschein macht improvisiert zu sein, die Idee finde ich super.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (12. Juni 2013)

Na da muss ich zu meiner Verteidigung anbringen, dass der Bremssattelhalter seriös konstruiert wurde, und nicht von der Schelle am Gabelrohr gehalten wird, wie das nun von einigen vermutet wurde.
Der Halter ist fest mit der Achse der Nabe verbunden und wird mit ihr zusammen an der Gabel verschraubt. 





Die zugegeben noch sehr unschöne Schelle an der oberen Momentenstütze verhindert lediglich das Abheben des Halters von der Gabel, wenn die Bremse beim Rückwärtsrollen betätigt wird. Im Fahrbetrieb wäre sie gar nicht nötig.

Die Kosten für eine neue Gabel und eine Mini V lägen sicher nicht weit unter dieser Lösung. Der gesamte Bremsenumbau hat mich gute 100 Euro gekostet. Eventuelle Mehrkosten nehme ich gerne in Kauf, da ich hier eine optisch passende Gabel habe und eine Bremse, deren Bremsleistung über alle Zweifel erhaben ist.

Hier noch Bilder, die den Sattelhalter zeigen. Es handelt sich dort noch um den Prototypen der nochmals geändert werden musste. Aber das Prinzip wird daran deutlich.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (12. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber meinst, das hält dauerhaft? Sieht etwas provisorisch aus.
> 
> Wie passt die Übersetzung? Anpassen ist bei dem Rad ja durchaus schwierig...



Der Geburtstag war erst jetzt am Wochenende. Längere Touren haben wir mit dem Rad noch nicht gemacht. Für die ersten Meter auf dem Garagenhof sah die Übersetzung aber i.O. aus. Die Tretlagerhöhe macht mir da mehr Sorgen. Die werde ich nochmal genauer anschauen und auch mit dem Isla vergleichen. Ich hatte das Gefühl, das es etwas niedriger sein könnte.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2013)

Ok, die Befestigung an der Achse hatte ich gesehen. Dass das oben nur als Drehmomentstütze ausgelegt ist, allerdings nicht. Bleibt die unschöne Optik. Vielleicht fällt Dir da ja noch was ein.

Tretlager sieht wirklich hoch aus, gerade auf dem ersten Bild. Kurbel scheint auch fast länger zu sein? Unser CNOC 16 hat 102mm.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juni 2013)

Das Radl finde ich optisch recht gut gelungen, obwohl ich mehr auf bunt steh, aber sieht so recht edel aus. Allein der Knick im Unterrohr ist optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, da gibt´s wohl nur lieben oder hassen.

Was für´n Sattel ist das? Sieht aus wie ein normaler Erwachsenensattel, oder täuscht das?

Das Gewicht ist natürlich super - aber braucht ihr kein Profil auf den Reifen? Drehen die Räder net im Matsch durch bzw. rutschen auf Schotter zu leicht weg? Zu den Plastikpedalen sag ich jetzt nix mehr, anscheinend haben die Dinger voll die Fangemeinde unter den Kinderbikern (mein 5-Jähriger fährt tapfer seine Erwachsenen-Bärentatzen, schon n paar mit Körperteilen kollidiert, relativ zeitgleich mit Papa, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten... )

Mal zwei generelle Fragen (ich so als Kinderbike-Neuling), weil´s anhand des Radls hier grad angesprochen wurde:
- Mit welchem Ziel sollte man bei nem 1-Gang-Radl die Übersetzung ändern? Gibt es ab Werk auch richtig schlechte untaugliche 1-Gang-Übersetzungen? Natürlich findet unser Kleiner den 1 Gang am Berg zu schwer übersetzt, aber wenn man den jetzt für Bergfahren optimiert, dann spielt er sicher auf der Ebenen (von bergab ganz zu schweigen) den Kolibri!?   Ich mein damit, bei nem 1-Gang-Rad wird die Übersetzung wohl immer ein schlechter Kompromiss bleiben, oder hat jemand da die eierlegende-Wollmilchsau-Lösung gefunden?
Interessantes Detail am Rande: Ich hab an meinem Erwachsenen-Trialbike exakt dieselbe Übersetzung wie der 5-Jährige am 16"-Cube - ist das Zufall oder ist bei 1-Gang-Rädern die Übersetzung (fast) immer gleich
- Tretlagerhöhe: Die einzige Relevanz zu Tretlagerhöhen, die ich bisher (in den 90ern als aktiver Hobbyfahrer am deutschen Renngeschehen in allen möglichen Disziplinen beteiligt) gehört/gelesen hatte, war: Bei Trial-MTBs ist das Tretlager etwas höher (also über 30 cm) als bei normalen CC-MTBs. Hier im Kinderbike-Bereich lese ich immer wieder von "zu hohen Tretlagern". Warum sind die also werksmäßig häufig zu hoch (Konstruktionsfehler auf breiter Fläche?) und welchen Nachteil hat beim Kinderradl ein "zu hohes" Tretlager?
(bei dem ollen Wheelworx, auf dem unser Kleiner radlfahren gelernt hat, sieht das Tretlager ebenfalls recht hoch aus - das Radl saß unsrem Kleinen aber wie angegossen, konnte keinen Nachteil erkennen)


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juni 2013)

Ein zu hohes Tretlager führt dazu, dass der Kompromiss "Sattelhöhe" noch schwerer zu finden ist. Einerseits sollen die Kleinen gut treten können, also das Bein soll im unteren Totpunkt nahezu durchgestreckt sein, andererseits ist es zum Radfahrenlernen hilfreich, mit den Fußspitzen noch auf den Boden zu kommen, im Sattel sitzend.

Beides hat gegensätzliche Anforderungen an die Sattelhöhe (1x eher hoch, 1x eher runter).

Folge: ist das Tretlager nun auch noch zu hoch und soll die zweite Bedingung trotzdem erfüllt sein, ist der Sattel für effizientes Pedalieren einfach viel zu niedrig.

Auch deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass die Kurbeln entsprechend der Körpergröße kurz genug sind. Einerseits kann dann das Tretlager tiefer (Kurbel setzt nicht auf, ist ja kurz) und andererseits ist der Unterschied zwischen oberen und unteren Totpunkt nicht zu hoch, sodass die Knie fast ans Kinn schlagen. 

Bei größeren Rädern ist das Thema nicht mehr so kritisch, ältere Kinder können auch damit sicher losfahren und anhalten. Sie gehen einfach aus dem Sattel so wie wir es auch tun.

Gangwahl ist natürlich auch immer ein Kompromiss. Weder schieben sie gerne bergauf, noch wollen sie in der Ebene langsamer sein als andere... Bei Kettenantrieb wechselt man einfach das Ritzel wenn man denkt, der Hersteller-Kompromiss ist unpassend (ok, an unserem CNOC ist es leider nicht so einfach ), beim Riemen ist das deutlich aufwendiger. Welche Übersetzung "passt", hängt natürlich auch etwas vom Kind und Streckenprofil ab.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juni 2013)

trifi70 wie immer mit sachlich-fundierten logischen Erklärungen.
Danke, jetzt ist mir die Problematik klarer geworden.

Vor allem das Problem, dass entweder (bei für´s Pedalieren richtiger Sattelhöhe) die Fußspitzen nicht mehr auf den Boden kommen oder (bei Füße-auf-Boden-Sattelhöhe) die Kleinen ständig mit angewinkelten Knien pedalieren, kennen wir nur zu gut.

Warum machen die Hersteller dann überhaupt die Tretlager bei Kinderbikes häufig recht hoch, wenn niedriger doch besser wäre (aus dem genannten Grund)?


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Banglabagh,
zu deinen offenen Fragen von oben...

Der Sattel ist optisch an einen Sattel für Grosse angelehnt - ist aber ein Kindersattel. Er ist relativ klein und schmal. Ob zu schmal, wird sich noch zeigen. Es ist auch so eine Auf-die-Stütze-steck-Lösung wie bei vielen Kinderrädern. Ist zwar leicht aber nicht im Neigungswinkel einstellbar.

Stollenreifen:
Wir wohnen hier eher im Flachland und haben sehr viel Schotterwege über die Felder. Für Ausflüge in hügeliges Gelände mit schlammigen Waldwegen müssen aber Stollen her. Da hast Du schon recht.

Die Pedalen sind ein kleines Highlight an dem Rad. Es sind Mini-Alu-Pedale. Sie sind aus einem kleinen Profil gefräst, wie so manches grosses Vorbild. Die Lagerung lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig. Da werde ich noch versuchen, nachzubessern.

A prospos Nachbesserungen... Es gab noch einige Punkte, die meiner Meinung nicht ganz zu der allgemein guten Verarbeitungsqualität des Bikes passten. Ich werde sie die Tage mal zusammenschreiben und hier berichten...

Gruss TS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Infos, Frickel-Jordan!

Speziell zum Sattel und zu den Pedalen täten mich nähere Infos/Bilder und am besten ein beispielhafter Bezugslink interessieren. Wir haben zwar im Moment schon (sogar 2 Paar) Pedale gekauft und dein schöner Sattel würde farblich zu unsrem 16"-Radl grad net passen, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Kinderrad (z. B. das alufarbene getunte 20"-Cube, das hier grade angeboten wird, dazu tät dein Sattel auch toll passen)...


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit unterwegs, aber am WE mache ich mal Bilder vom Sattel und den Pedalen...


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> trifi70 wie immer mit sachlich-fundierten logischen Erklärungen.
> Danke, jetzt ist mir die Problematik klarer geworden.
> 
> Vor allem das Problem, dass entweder (bei für´s Pedalieren richtiger Sattelhöhe) die Fußspitzen nicht mehr auf den Boden kommen oder (bei Füße-auf-Boden-Sattelhöhe) die Kleinen ständig mit angewinkelten Knien pedalieren, kennen wir nur zu gut.
> ...


Danke für die Blumen, allzuviel Geheimnis steckt da aber offensichtlich nicht hinter. Wenn der Konstrukteur die speziellen Anforderungen an ein Kinderfahrrad im Kopf hat (Erfahrungswerte), sollte ein zu hohes Tretlager eigentlich nicht mehr vorkommen.

Warum es trotzdem so etwas zu kaufen gibt, kann man nur mutmaßen. Manche Kinder kommen schon sehr früh damit zurecht, im Stehen loszufahren und beim Bremsen vor den Sattel zu gehen und problemlos abzusteigen. Sie profitieren in technischen Passagen eventuell von der höheren Bodenfreiheit. Aus Marktzwängen (kurze Kurbeln sind vor allem in guter Qualität nicht einfach zu beschaffen) oder Unwissenheit werden zum Teil zu lange Kurbeln verbaut. Hier würde ein tiefes Tretlager zum Aufsetzen der Pedale schon in leichten Kurven führen.


----------



## BOOZE (13. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das Belter ist ein ganz tolles Bike optisch, allerdings ist das Tretlager relativ weit oben und der Rahmen ist recht lang, so das Kinder ziemlich gestreckt drauf sitzen.
Als großen Nachteil empfinde ich aber das der Rahmen relativ hoch baut und kein tieferen Einstieg hat, so das Kinder das Rad erstmal besteigen müssen.
Da habe ich festgestellt, das die Kinder damit eher weniger klar kommen, beim be und absteigen.
Der Rahmen wird durch die Länge und das hohe Tretlager an BMX Geometrie angelehnt sein.
Ein Paar Freundinen von meinem Sohn fahren das Belter auch und meiner konnte es schon öfters ausprobieren.
Aber am liebsten fährt er sein kleines Pucky


----------



## MarkusL (13. Juni 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Bleibt die unschöne Optik. Vielleicht fällt Dir da ja noch was ein.


z.B. Loch in die Gabel bohren, Gewinde schneiden, Schraube rein.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (13. Juni 2013)

... da ich ja auf schöne Optik stehe, fällt mir da ganz sicher etwas ein
Allerdings war am Vorabend des Geburtstages eine schnelle Lösung erforderlich. 

Und ihr wisst ja: Nichts hält länger als ein Provisorium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (13. Juni 2013)

Frickel-Jordan schrieb:


> Und ihr wisst ja: Nichts hält länger als ein Provisorium.



Stimmt, auch meine Erfahrung...


----------



## schwarzerRitter (2. August 2013)

Das Rad gibt es jetzt hier um 279 http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...sangebot-Kinderrad-Early-Rider-Belter-16.html


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Das Rad ist wirklich hübsch. Aber von den Grundzügen her ein BMX-Rahmen. Finde ich viel zu lang. Das erklärt aber auch warum keine Vorderrad-Bremse vorgesehen war.
Bei uns in der Nachbarschaft fahren zwei ältere Kids einen BMX-Rahmen, der normalerweise für Erwachsene gedacht ist. Höhe passt, Länge... eher nicht.


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (5. August 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzem mit einem Freund mal diese Geometrie mit der des Islas seiner Tochter verglichen. Radstand, Lenkerhöhe usw. sind bis auf wenige Millimeter gleich. Das Tretlager des Belters ist genau 10mm höher, was vor allem am Anfang sicherlich ein Nachteil ist. Der Sitzwinkel ist auch flacher. Das muss aber kein Nachteil sein, weil der Abstand Sattel-Lenker beim "Mitwachsen" stärker zunimmt, als beim Cnoc. Somit wird die Anpassung des Vorbaus später weniger wichtig, als beim Cnoc.

In der Praxis zeigt sich aber, dass alle theoretischen Betachtungen zweitrangig sind. Beide Kinder kommen mit ihren Rädern super zurecht und haben im Vergleich zu anderen Kindern den größten Vorteil durch die Gewichtsersparnis mit diesen Rädern.

Gruß TS


----------



## Floh (5. August 2013)

Ist sicher nur ein subjektiver Eindruck.

Ich gehe immer davon aus, daß das Vorderrad knapp an der Fußspitze vorbei gehen sollte wenn das Pedal vorne ist. Sieht bei dem Rahmen so aus als wäre da massig Luft.

Aber das kann auch eine optische Täuschung sein weil er so niedrig baut.

Schön und leicht ist er allemal!


----------



## Taurus1 (5. August 2013)

10mm höheres Tretlager als "normal" halte ich für durchaus vertretbar.
Rein theoretische Überlegung:
Kind mit Sandalen, also sehr dünne Sohle
Am nächsten Tag mit Gummistiefeln oder Trekkingschuhen, also sehr dicke Sohle
-> bei dicken Sohlen kann die gesamte Drehbewegung schon ein Zentimeter oder mehr "nach oben wandern"
Kann jeder selbst ausprobieren:
- erstmal mit Wanderschuhen, Sattel so weit wie möglich nach oben, dass man grade so ans untere Pedal kommt
- dann Barfuß oder FlipFlops, und man kommt kaum noch oder gar nicht mehr ans untere Pedal, ohne schief auf dem Sattel zu hängen

Und wer stellt die Sattelhöhe am Kinderrad nach den Schuhen ein, die die Kinder gerade an haben?


----------



## Floh (6. August 2013)

Ich glaube das Problem an den hohen Tretlagern ist eher dass dann am oberen Totpunkt die Knie fast an den Ohren ankommen, überspitzt formuliert. Sehe ich bei unseren BMX-fahrenden Kiddies in der Nachbarschaft: Hohes Tretlager, lange Kurbeln: Knie höher als der Hintern am oberen Totpunkt.
Da kann man unmöglich Druck aufs Pedal bringen. Deswegen fahren die meistens auch im Stehen.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. August 2013)

Das kommt aber dann noch eher von den zu langen Kurbeln. Die Drehbewegung hat ja einen viel hoehren Durchmesser. Da musst du dann den Sattel relativ weit unten lassen, damit sie unten noch dran kommen, und wenn das Pedal dann hoch geht, gibt's Kinnhaken vom Knie (uebertrieben gesagt).

Wenn das Tretlager nur 1 cm hoeher liegt bei gleicher Kurbellaenge, aendert sich ja nur das Zentrum der Drehbewegung. Dann kommt der Sattel eben auch 1 cm hoch, und ausser dem minimal hoeheren Schwerpunkt und einer minimal sportlicheren Haltung (bei gleicher Lenkerhoehe) aendert sich nix.

Und man kann mit der Sattelueberhoehung nicht frueh genug anfangen ;-)

p.s.: wenn sich einer ueber die ganzen "ue's" , "ae's" oder "oe's" wundert, ich habe leider nicht immer eine deutsche Tastatur zur Verfuegung


----------



## dcws (27. März 2015)

Hallo!

Leider kann ich nicht genau erkennen, welchen Ständer du verbaut hast. 

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer guten Lösung. Deine sieht sehr gut aus. 

Für einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß!


----------



## Frickel-Jordan (1. April 2015)

Hallo, der Ständer ist ein abgesägter von einem großen Rad. Die Befestigung erfolgt mit einer Klemmplatte, die oben  auf den Kettenstreben aufliegt. Diese Platten gibt es in jedem guten Radladen...
Viel Spaß beim Umrüsten des Belter.  
Mein Großer ist mittlerweile rausgewachsen. Er kam aber super damit zurecht. Vor allem das geringe Gewicht ist immer die Voraussetzung für viel Spaß am Radeln.
Deshalb ist das nächste Rad auch wieder leicht geworden... Die Custom Version von KU Bikes. Übrigens auch sehr zu empfehlen ;-) 
Das Belter macht z.Z. den Sohn von guten Freunden glücklich, bevor unser Kleiner ihm den Rest geben wird  


Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

